# MONITOR UNSCHARF !!? need help



## zirag (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute

also ich habe einen Monitor von IBM , Touchscreen und der ist ca. 2 Jahre alt...

so und der ist an den Seiten voll unscharf geworden , wenn da ne kleine Schrift ist , kann ich das fast gar nicht mehr erkennen  

ein Freund meinte man kann den nachjustieren oder so , wisst ihr vielleicht wie das geht ?

das ist echt SCH**** 


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe 



mfg ZiRaG


----------



## zirag (19. Februar 2004)

weiss denn echt keiner hier Rat ?


----------

